

Steve Wozniak likes to do everything on his Segway. - blintson
http://www.edibleapple.com/steve-wozniak-takes-a-piss-on-a-segway/
This is pretty funny.
======
davidmurphy
This is a violation of his privacy. Not cool. :(

